

WWDC10 videos are here and are available free. - pietrofmaggi
http://developer.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2010/

======
siculars
I seem to recall that wwdc videos were a for pay feature in previous years (I
was at wwdc 07, 09). But what's interesting about this is that this year I
went to google I/o which is in it's 3rd year, had 5k+ attendees and it goes
without saying that google would release all the videos for free.

Apple is feeling the pressure of competition.

~~~
mcantelon
Apple would do well to drop the $99/year dev tax as well (I'd consider paying
to be in their market, but paying to just developer for my own hardware seems
off).

~~~
delackner
Eh. Call it a bozo filter. The dev forums are quite filled with people but
they are all actually discussing. I can't remember ever seeing spam.

~~~
hboon
Right. I'd rather they increase the subscription fee.

~~~
hboon
I was serious.

------
bonaldi
Overwhelmed by traffic now. I don't think Apple has yet absorbed just how big
it is: the iPod explosion didn't affect the dev side of the company, which
subconsciously still has Mac assumptions in place.

This isn't "102: Moving from CodeWarrior to Project Builder" any more, Toto.

------
darrenkopp
1) Log in (or create an apple account) 2) download from itunes

i guess providing video over the internet is hard for apple (especially using
html5, that they grandstand from the stage)

~~~
smackfu
Funny, they actually timeout your authorization after a fairly short time. I
downloaded a bunch when this was first posted, then went back to grab one more
and got redirected to the sign-in page, then got rejected due to heavy
traffic.

------
ashishbharthi
At least something good came out of Apple-Google rivalry.

~~~
yan
Doesn't something good come out of most corporate rivalries?

~~~
wtallis
Yes, unless one of the rivals has a monopoly.

~~~
IdeaHamster
I'm curious: Was this facetious? or were you serious?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
If you don't assume that he's talking about Apple (or, for that matter,
Google), which is implied in neither his, nor the parent post, then he's
entirely correct and the downvotes are totally unwarranted.

~~~
ugh
What’s the connection between monopolies and corporate rivalries? That comment
just doesn’t make any sense.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
People are talking about corporate rivalries as a special case of free market
competition. Price wars and innovation races benefit the consumer in these
cases.

In the case of a monopoly a potential corporate rival gets bought and shut
down, or locked out of a market, or has their price undercut until they go out
of business and then the price goes back up even further to compensate.
Basically the consumer loses.

So corporate rivalry, no matter how fierce, is great for the consumer as long
as both are forced to fight fair.

~~~
ugh
Uhm, yeah, but the consumer doesn’t lose, either? Either way, it’s a idle fact
with no relation to the discussion, except if you wanted to suggest that
either Google or Apple have a monopoly. Which is obviously bullshit.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Are you arguing that monopolies don't hurt consumers? There's valid arguments
that could be advanced in that direction but since we live in a world where
the common understanding is that monopolies are bad for consumers, it would be
helpful if you were less oblique about your meaning.

Mentioning monopolies in the context of the benefits of competition doesn't
seem irrelevant to me, quite the opposite, and perhaps as a result I didn't
immediately jump to the conclusion that it was an attack on Apple or Google or
anyone else.

~~~
ugh
Uhm, no. That’s not what I said at all. Monopolies are bad but companies
competing against a monopolist won’t make it worse.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think it's the monopolist "competing" against the other companies that we're
worried about. Where by competing I mean doing all those things I listed a few
posts back that reduce consumer choice and competition in the marketplace.

~~~
ugh
Sure, but that’s not surprising. Isn’t it obvious that the concept of
“competition” doesn’t make much sense when talking about a monopolist? And
it’s also obvious that it would be stupid if the monopolist didn’t try to
crush any possible emerging competition. It’s logical, it’s obvious, it’s not
worth mentioning.

------
awolf
There's a ton of sessions... can anyone recommend which are not to be missed?

~~~
wallflower
Application Frameworks: "Designing Apps with Scroll Views" (awesome thought
process of engineering UI code)

iPad and iPhone User Interface Design (excellent design principles and
examples)

Advanced Performance Optimization on iPhone OS, Part 1&2 (tips and tricks
galore)

Using the Camera with AV Foundation (What FaceTime is built on)

Can't find it yet - but: Building dynamic server-driven user interfaces

~~~
bbatsell
> Can't find it yet - but: Building dynamic server-driven user interfaces

There are slides for Session 117 - Building a Server-driven User Experience
under Application Frameworks, but no video posted.

------
smackfu
FYI, the videos are generally the video-out of the Keynote presentations with
a voiceover. So the HD versions are not particularly worthwhile IMO, and the
files are really pretty small. Random ones include video of the stage though,
so those are massively larger.

------
smackfu
I thought the sessions were under NDA. Only for a week?

~~~
seiji
I thought they were too. After logging in, I see I can download over 200 hours
of presentations from WWDC 2010 in iTunes.

~~~
astrange
Your Apple developer account came with an NDA in the terms and conditions.

~~~
smackfu
Yeah, I guess this is "information disclosed in connection with Apple Events"
which makes it "Apple Confidential Information". Since you need a developer
account to access it, it is not available to the public which would remove the
Confidential part.

------
frou_dh
Could anyone post the list of session titles for the curious without an Apple
developer account?

~~~
snprbob86
You can create a free account.

~~~
frou_dh
This seems to involve handing out my name/address/phone/company and that's
only step 1 of 4.

Yes I'm being an awkward git but I hope you understand.

~~~
ptomato
And giving you information on them if you're _not_ a registered developer
would involve whoever is doing it breaking a NDA.

~~~
frou_dh
Forget it then. Good day everyone.

------
jomohke
Any recommendations of good talks? A session number is enough info to avoid
breaking the NDA.

------
jamesk2
It's behind a registration wall. Why isn't there an iTube?

------
topbanana
Free? Wow, if they're giving their marketing material away for free they must
be desperate

